# Konica IIIM



## Saritta (Sep 24, 2011)

I know little about photography but want to start it as a hobby. I have my grandfather's old Konica IIIM with a separate light meter - maybe the built in one doesn't work.  Anyway, I wonder if it would be worth using this camera or should I invest in a new digital camera and sell this one?


----------



## compur (Sep 24, 2011)

The Konica is a fine camera.  Use it.


----------

